# Hi Backed PFD's



## tasdiver (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi
I hate my pfd....constantly rides up and is very uncomfortable - I have heard that Hobie make a hi backed PFD so that the floatation part sits above the seat.
Does anyone have one? any feedback?
thanks....Tasdiver


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

not sure about the hobie pfds but the stohlquist fisherman does. see viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10088

can be had for about $200.. maybe cheaper from the US


----------



## seajay69 (Nov 28, 2010)

I use the stohlquist also and find it quite comfortable,got it from USA for $140.00.Also saw a pfd called Calcutta for $90.00 on ebay that looked good with high back.All the best Carl


----------

